# Black tip’ son top!



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

Yesterday I had a first, I hooked 2, and landed 1 blacktip on a Halco popper. The way it hit I first thought I had a bull red on, but it was a much different fight. The one I got in was about 3 feet and hooked outside the mouth, otherwise I‘m sure he would have cut the 50lb leader I had. The second one felt much bigger and was an absolutely massive blowup. I suspect it was probably way to big for the gear I was using. I think it tail cut me because my whole 2 foot leader was gone.

Is topwater shark fishing a thing? Or did I just happen to get in to some exceptionally aggressive tax collectors. I’m still new to gulf fishing, so everytime I hook in to something new it’s an adventure.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Never Know!

One reason why I enjoy fishing in the Gulf. You can target a certain species but you never know what you may catch. Lots of Carnivores in the Gulf. The Gulf “ Where the weak are killed and eaten” 
Awesome experience to see top water get blown up. Blacktips can be aggressive. I saw a few. 3 footers cruising right along the shore today, may have been the same one? There are a lot of Sharks around right now. 
Top water for sharks can be productive during certain times of the year. I’m no shark expert. 
I may not have answered your question? 

“GET’EM OFF THE BOTTOM”


----------



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

I do love the “no idea what this is,” feeling. I’m not really looking to target sharks, just because I don’t really like dealing with wire, nor a pissed off shark on the beach…but I can’t deny it’s cool to tie in to one.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks for a surf report! Two weeks from today, weather permitting, we'll be down again! Sounding fun! No pics?


----------



## old surfer (Sep 15, 2021)

Ronb said:


> Thanks for a surf report! Two weeks from today, weather permitting, we'll be down again! Sounding fun! No pics?


thar 2nd one might have been a tarpon


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Bluefish


----------

